# angelerlaubnis ???



## bölck (30. Mai 2006)

tach auch , folgenes , es kam die frage auf , " was ist wenn ich die NL sportfischakte erwerbe , aber keine fischerreierlaubnis ( blauen schein ) habe , darf ich dann trotzdem in der BRD , mit der NL sportfischakte fischen ??? " .  im zuge der EU und deren regelung..... ?? . also ich weiß es nicht , aber vieleicht einer von euch . es gab da auch mal so eine sache mit dem führerschein ......wie dem auch sei , viele die , keine deutsche erlaubnis haben , haben das schon öfters gefragt . zumal man ja die NL erlaubnis so kaufen kann .  vieleicht erscheint diese frage für einige für unsinnig , aber ein paar antworten währen schon schön .#6     mfg   manni


----------



## Mack (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: angelerlaubnis ???*

Hi Manni
Ich hoffe ich habe es richtig vestanden, als Deutscher mit Holländischen Angelschein oder Karte in Germany angeln, nee das ist nicht drin!!! 
Sorry, ist auch korrekt so, da trennt sich nämlich die Spreu vom Weizen.

Du kannst als Holländischer Tourist in Deutschland, in machen Regionen mit einer "grooten Vergünning" eine Erlaubniskarte für die Dauer deines Urlaubs- Aufenthalt bekommen, dass ist möglich.
Habe mal in Detern (Ostfriesland) für meinen Holländischen Schwager nachgefragt, dies ist dort möglich, jedenfalls bis vor 2 Jahren!


----------



## fischerfreund (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelerlaubnis ???*

Hallo,
es geht in NRW folgendermaßen:
Bei der Meldebehörde bzw. Unteren Fischereibehörde kann z. B. ein   Niederländer einen Gastschein/Fischereischein erhalten.
Mit diesem Gastschein/Fischereischein erhält man auch die benötigten Fischereierlaubnisscheine.
Benötigt wird der niederländische Paß, ein Paßfoto, und ein Nachweis, das der Antragsteller dem Angelsport nachgeht (z. B. Sportfischakten).
Der Gastschein läuft ein Kalenderjahr und kostet 10 EURO.
Ausserdem muß eine deutsche Adresse angegeben werden, wo der niederländische Gast sich aufhält.
Bei Problemen auf § 31 Abs. 5 des Landesfischereigesetzes berufen. Nicht alle Mitarbeiter auf den Ämtern kennen sich da aus.
Es sollte aber keine Probleme geben. Deutsche Staatsbürger, auch mit Sportfischakte, bekommen diesen Gastschein nicht.
Also - Fischerprüfung machen. So schwer ist das auch nicht#6.


----------

